# Sharp Shooter Insecticide



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Is Sharp Shooter insecticide the same as Bill Dookie insecticide?


Sorry. It's an old shovel reference that makes me laugh.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have a answer for ya but wanted to say hey anyway. I moved to Kentucky last September from Belews Creek. When I saw you live there I had to respond. I lived in Salem Quarters on Belews Creek Road right across from that little general store. Belews Creek was a really nice place to live but life had other plans for me. Oh Well, I hope you find the answer you are looking for.


----------

